# Fallen Heroes Ruck March



## bigbass19 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I wanted to get the word out. My squadron here at Lackland AFB is doing a ruck march from Lackland AFB - Hulbert Field in Florida to gain awarness for our fallen teamates and raise money for The Special Operations Warrior Foundation. This program provides full scholarship grants and educational and family counseling to the surviving children of special operations people who die in operational or training missions and immediate financial assistance to severely wounded special operations people and their families. SOWF currently has 119 students in colleges and universities across the country.

Here is the web sight about it. Thanks for all of you who support them...

http://sites.google.com/site/stmemorialmarch/


----------

